# impossible de se connecter à Yahoo Mail



## Ripp (3 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà mon problème ; depuis quelques jours, je n'arrive plus à me connecter à la page Yahoo Mail avec IE 5. L'identification a l'air de se faire mais ensuite, une page blanche "tourne" sans rien afficher. Je suis sous OS 9.2.2.
J'ai essayé depuis mon boulot avec un PC : pas de problèmes.

Quelqu'un a t-il eu le même problème ?

Merci d'avance  

Ripp


----------



## WebOliver (3 Juillet 2005)

Je viens de relancer mon vieux Mac et de réinstaller Explorer pour tester: ça fonctionne.  Essaie de vider les caches, cookies, etc. de ton Explorer.


----------



## Ripp (3 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de relancer mon vieux Mac et de réinstaller Explorer pour tester: ça fonctionne.  Essaie de vider les caches, cookies, etc. de ton Explorer.



Salut et merci.

J'avais déjà vidé cookies et cache, puis réinstallé Explorer : rien n'y fait...

Ca patine lorsque ça charge la page commonmail.js

A +


----------



## dimeprod (10 Juillet 2005)

Salut,

Je suis sur mac os 9,2 aussi, et j'ai le même problème que toi mais avec le neuf...je m'identifie, puis je rentre mon mot de passe, et je tombe sur une page blanche...
concernant yahoo, j'ai plusieurs comptes chez eux,  et selon le compte çà se conncete plus ou moins bien...voire pas du tout avec l'un d'eux !!! par contre via un pc tout marche...
J'ai aussi tout essayé mais rien n'y fait...ce problème est tout nouveau....çà fait à peu près 2 semaines...


----------



## crystal411 (9 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour, 

depuis vendredi 07/11/08, je peux naviguer sur le net mais je ne peux plus ouvrir ma boite mail depuis mon poste uniquement. Une fenêtre apparait avec le message suivant : 
la connexion yahoo mail est impossible!! 
name: typeError - message: 'gExtContent' est indefini- number: -2146823279- description: 'gExtContent' est indefini.
J'ai installé "Firefox". Le message apparaît toujours. Mais si je clique deux fois de suite sur les fenêtres d'erreurs une nouvelle page apparait avec le message ci-après: 
Vous n'arrivez pas à vous connecter ? +++possibilités :...consulter vos mails sur yahoo avec la version classique. Je Clique sur celle-ci et ainsi je peux accéder a mes mails.

TOUTEFOIS, si quelqu'un connait le moyen de résoudre ce problème sans que l'on soit obliger de passer par toute ces étapes fastidieuses, ce serait cool de nous en faire part et nous monter la démarche à suivre.
Dans l'attente d'une.... Merci!!!!!


----------

